# Blogging issues... pathetic haters!



## glam8babe (Jul 25, 2008)

so i have just got a couple of comments on my blog from an 'anonymous' person basically hatin on me!




how can i stop these ass holes from coming on my blog? anyway i could block their ip address or something?


----------



## Hilly (Jul 25, 2008)

What a jerk! Becky you are so beautiful....that girkl is just being mean and jealous. I think you could block anonymous posters. I don't blog so I am not really sure.


----------



## rbella (Jul 25, 2008)

That is ridiculous.  If you were ugly I wouldn't respond to this (I'd secretly feel sorry for you instead).  You are gorgeous and you KNOW that is pure hate.  F*ck 'em!

EDA:  I know this douchebag didn't call you "ugly" but, you know what I mean.  If there was something wrong with your look, I would have left it alone....


----------



## EllieFerris (Jul 25, 2008)

It's just jealously. Don't give them the time of day. If you respond to what they write, you're giving them attention. If you ignore them, they will go away becuase it won't be fun anymore.

AND you are a beautiful girl! No worries!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 25, 2008)

I say just ignore the loser. There are way too many ppl in this world who know nothing better than mocking others to make themselves feel better.

I like both looks btw


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 25, 2008)

What a loser! Just goes to show how horrible some people are. Anyway don't listen to her, and it's OBVIOUS she's jealous of you and has nothing better to do, really i just pity people like that. She doesn't even deserve to be acknowledged if you ask me.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 25, 2008)

Girly, take it as a compliment.  Anyone who takes time out of their day to scribble on your blog either a) is jealous and wants to be your or b) doesn't want to be you BUT they don't want to be themselves.  It's a way to try to bring you down, but you really out to be flattered.  That's what five or ten minutes out of their life they will NEVER get back spent trolling you.  Consider it a fan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The best revenge is to thank them.  If it ever brings you too down, find Katt Williams's theory on haters on youtube and you will laugh


----------



## pratbc (Jul 25, 2008)

They're just hatin' on you because you are so pretty!  I like your comebacks though.  Don't let it bother you.  After reading this:

How can I report abuse?

I don't believe you can block someone for posting rude remarks.  But, I may have missed something so you should take a read.

Hope this helps and keep up the confidence, you're a beautiful girl!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 25, 2008)

BTW I loved the lippie in the 2nd look


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 25, 2008)

If you're secure with your looks, just ignore it. It wasn't constructive so just brush it off because this person is getting undeserved attention.


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 25, 2008)

Jealousy rears its ugly head once again! I say you ignore the loser because you are seriously gorgeous. Only people who have nothing better to do with their pathetic, insecure lives will take time out of their day to put others down. I'm sorry something unfortunate like this is happening to you, especially since you don't deserve it.

And kudos for standing up to that scumbag.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 25, 2008)

They're just jealous. Can you see the IP address? There might be a way to block them.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 25, 2008)

People can be so freakin mean!Seriously,they are jealous that they can't pull off the bright looks-and yeah,whoever said that is probably hatin their own face.


----------



## jamie89 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ugggh, it really is pathetic when people choose to leave comments like that. The weird thing is...you are GORGEOUS, so they have no reason to other than jealousy. It pisses me off when people put others down to feel better about themselves. Too bad you are absolutely beautiful, and your look in both posts is absolutely stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have all of our support, you are beautiful. They will probably leave you alone if you ignore them. People do shit like that to get a rise out of people. Really mature, you know


----------



## TDoll (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't let those kind of pathetic idiots get the best of you.  You are much better than that. They're obviously just jealous and too insecure themselves to post their picture or leave their own name.  

As far as blocking people, I'm not sure about that... but surely you can delete their comments??
If I were you, I would keep doing exactly what your doing.  Keep posting your pretty pictures and don't give this shi**y person another thought.  You've already said your peace on your blog... from now on, don't even respond, just delete their comment and go about your business.  They'll realize it's not worth the effort anymore when you aren't letting it affect you.  Unfortunately, there are losers like that in this world that get pleasure out of making themselves feel like they've succeeded at putting someone else down. They just want a rise out of you.  Keep your chin up and don't give them the satisfaction.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_They're just jealous. Can you see the IP address? There might be a way to block them._

 
i cant see their ip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i have changed my settings so nobody anonymous can sign


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 25, 2008)

People online are some of the biggest assholes ever. Very gorgeous thin women I know have been called fat and ugly.

Just ignore them. They're usually bored shit starters


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree with everyone else - pure jealousy. Pathetic person. I agree with TDoll. I would just delete any nasty comments and then promptly forget about them.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 25, 2008)

I am really sorry - how stupid is that?? 
I would totally ignore such comments - those people just want a reaction from you.

I love your looks!


----------



## Nox (Jul 25, 2008)

Glam,

You are expending way too much energy in responding to "Anonymous".  Trolls should not get any rewards (attention) for trying to derail your blog.  And if you must respond, a technique that seems to disarm many of them is to "kill them with kindness".  Some people will be brusque in the way they get their valid point across, and some people are straight rude with nothing constructive to offer.  I have also been co-running a three year old blog with other vet bloggers for the past six months, and with it, I learned how much harshness there is on the internet.  Very few things can prepare you for the nasty things people come up with, I would just say to try not to let your feelings get hurt.  Don't let them see that they've gotten a rise out of you, because you don't want them to become _resident_ trolls.  Let them pass on by.

I actually like your work and have gotten ideas from your FOTDs.  You are showcasing your work, not asking for people's approval (I hope), so therefore, those folks can take a flying leap, they've got nothing to do with what your blog is all about.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 25, 2008)

i haven't read them cos you seem to have deleted them, but it's obvious you have nothing to worry about

you're obviously important to them cos they spent some time to comment on you, so don't make them important to you x


----------



## concertina (Jul 25, 2008)

You can set your blog to only accept comments from registered Blogspot members. Its in your control panel.


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm glad you said something back to them! I know everyone always says it's best to ignore them but if they're stupid and jealous enough to think their opinion matters and you'll be affected by it, then they're stupid enough to continue even if they don't get a reaction out of you. It's happened to me many, many times.

Plus if you didn't say anything back, you'd have to keep it all inside, it's best to get it all out, get the last word and delete/block the assholes so they can't come back.

PS I love your blog, I'm going to go try that Rimmel mascara thanks to your review!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 26, 2008)

I did not see the post, because it was deleted.  I think that was the best thing to do in this situation.  

You are a really beautiful woman, so you are going to encounter jealously on the internet.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 26, 2008)

Destiny's child said it best lol:

"There's plenty of people who dont like me, but there's ten times more who love me, and i love myself"


----------



## user79 (Jul 26, 2008)

I get some haters on my YT channel, I just block, remove comment, and ignore. Don't give them the benefit of getting a rise out of ya!


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 26, 2008)

You are stunning hun, and whoever it was, was obviously a rather sad and jealous individual.

Who wouldn't want to have your looks?! (I sure would)
Keep up the blogging, you're fab at it!!
x


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 26, 2008)

Becky, you're beautiful and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.  They are just jealous and have nothing better to do with their time.


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Becky (i dunno if can call you that?;p) I have to say, that haters are just jealous.. I understand someone might not like your makeup or whatever, but some ppl are just harsh without proving any point... And i understand someone has different style than yours- like me, Im more rock chick than a playboy blond kind of girl BUT I still enjoy your videos and your blog. I hate it when ppl are so stupid and ignorant. keep up with great work and just ignore them.. cos there are always haters there you cant help it. Im sorry if I made any mistakes, my English isnt perfect;p


----------



## astronaut (Jul 27, 2008)

Random haters... they're basically children or more older people who really need to grow up.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jul 27, 2008)

I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry about this person, because anyone who feels compelled to go on someone else's blog and annonymously leave comments like that is:

a. A complete sad case
b. Deeply insecure
c. Has no life

Think about it, no one who has high self esteem and a happy, fulfilling life goes around doing things like that. Keep your head up because you're above that!


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jul 27, 2008)

This person is just a HATER! You know whats funny? that these people have to hide behind a computer and be anonymous and talk to much crap because they dont have the nerve to show their identity. 
One word that describes them is JEALOUS! thats the only reason they are hating on you because you are so beautiful and they are so unsecure of themselves that they have to hide behind a computer to insult you.
Keep your head up hun, dont let the haters bring you down.
Ugh i hate haters!!!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 27, 2008)

it makes me so angry that people think it's ok to do this kinda thing! the internet is a great thing but why do we have to put up with so much shit from people on it?! it's happened to me before, i've posted pictures or told certain stories about my life on forums and blog sites - and you always get some snotty person shitting all over you.

just be pleased that you're a better person than this loser.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 27, 2008)

The armchair psychologist in me says that they're probably very scared and powerless feeling in their real life, so they take as much joy in being mean online because they will never be confronted about it the way that they would in real life.

In other words, they're probably very pathetic individuals who aren't brave enough to be that way in real life


----------



## MissCreoula (Oct 6, 2008)

You can moderate your blogs (before they even get posted) so those nasty comments are never viewed (only by you) & then you just delete them.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Just block them and dont let their comments get ya down =) You have a nice blog and stupid people shouldent be ablet to wreck it. I agree witht the person who said to report the abuse. Definitly give that a try.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 7, 2008)

Block them, ignore them. These are normally little children / losers who don't have a life. It's your blog, if they don't like it, there's always the X in the right corner they can click on or just leave.


----------

